
Ask HN: Elegant C# Code - euroclydon
I&#x27;m looking for examples of elegant C# code in projects. I see so much object oriented boiler plate, but I want to be inspired by something terse and functional. Please share some C# code bases that you find pleasant to read, modify, maintain...
======
supergreg
There was an HN entry on building a C# bittorrent client from scratch that was
very nice to read:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12035568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12035568)

------
tndata
look at
[https://github.com/eventstore/eventstore](https://github.com/eventstore/eventstore)

